# What's Next?



## Fly (3/4/14)

It's been a week since I received my starter pack from @VapeKing and I'm loving it. Only had 3 analogs since I started, last one yesterday and I really did not enjoy it. Didn't excpect it to be this easy to get of the stinkies since i've failed so many times in the past. 

I've been spending a lot of time on youtube looking at reviews and trying to learn something.

I'm already thinking of upgrading after seeing all the nice mods that are out there. 

I'm still a noob so I need some advice please. 

I am a farmer so need something that's not too delicate. My knowledge is still very limited at this stage so I'm looking for something that will be ready out of the box but that would still be useable with other upgrades. For example, from what I've read thusfar it looks like I'll end up with a Kayfun at some stage. 

The mvp 2.0 looks like a great device but I like the look of the Innokin 134 mini. 

I know that my starter kit would probably be okay for now but I'm itching. 

Thanks for the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (3/4/14)

just remember you will be doing battery swaps very often with the mini, and the mvp will last for ages and ages. or if you have the money might i point you towards the VTR? depending on what starter kit you got maybe you just need another battery or mini protank for now? gotta have a backup something


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

I agree MVP or VTR if you want something that's bulletproof and don't mind the weight got VTR route 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

Having gone through what you are going through not so long ago I think I can give you some solid advice.

The next move from a decent starter kit has to be a MOD with a Nautilus.

Personally and for the long term I would suggest something like a SID or SVD that takes 18650 batteries. The reason I suggest this is because you can carry extra batteries with you. You will always use 18650 batteries in the future so the little extra expense of buying a decent charger becomes insignificant over time.

The a Nautilus is a 5ml large tank that should last you a full day of vaping... so no matter if you are off to work or a day on the farm or a day's fishing you just need your MOD and Nautilus and an extra battery in case and that's it.

The only negative I can see with this is that the Nautilus is a large glass tank and if you drop it or it takes some serious abuse (like dropping it on a concrete floor) it will smash... that's why I have ordered some stainless steel tank replacements. But most of the other options I could suggest like the MVP with an Aerotank or even a solid VTR with an Aerotank runs the risk of breaking if dropped on a concrete floor.

The Nautilus undoubtedly has the best vape of all the atomisers.


----------



## 360twin (3/4/14)

My vote goes for the VTR - it's heavy but appears bullet-proof, and is a complete kit (you only need to add batteries). It takes the large size battery so it will probably last you the entire day. And there are some really cool leather pouches available for it to carry on your belt while out in the fields. As the tank it comes with is plastic, you'll most likely only break what it lands on if you happen to drop it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

If you choose the VTR for it's ruggedness then make sure you wear pants with a belt and buy the holster because it's too heavy to go into a pocket and if you are not wearing a belt you will find your pants around your ankles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/14)

Hi @Fly 

Congrats on your finding that stopping stinkies is not so hard. It means that the starter kit you have is working wonders. 

Here is my advice. Take it slow. Enjoy your strater device for a few more weeks. Experiment with a few juices. Get into the vaping groove and enjoy it more. 

I suggest working on the answers to to the following questions:

- do you feel like you need a more intense vape? Is your setup too weak for you, too strong or just right?
- do you find yourself wanting more flavour or is your setup fine for now?
- which are your favourite types of juices? Tobacco, fruity or dessert (sweet)
- do you want more than one flavour at hand at the same time or is having 1 flavour for most of the day okay?
- is your device going to be homebound or office bound or farm office bound, or will it be going with you wherever you go? I.e. How portable do you need it to be?

I think when you have vaped for a while you will start to understand the answers to those questions. Everyone is different. And then the different optioms will become clearer. 

All the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (3/4/14)

Excellent advice here @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (3/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you choose the VTR for it's ruggedness then make sure you wear pants with a belt and buy the holster because it's too heavy to go into a pocket and if you are not wearing a belt you will find your pants around your ankles.



He said he was a _farmer_, Rob - I think rugged pants with a belt is a given

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fly (4/4/14)

Thanks for the advice. Some wise people on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

some good advice given here to @Fly 

not much i can add, but @Fly i would suggest you get something that will last some time going forward.

you wouldnt want the same to happen again as did when you bought the starter kit- wanting to upgrade after a week. the upgrade itch usually starts after a month LOL

but on a serious note, try and get a decent setup one time and keep your starter kit as a backup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/14)

I agree with @Riaz on getting a decent setup the first time - it saves a lot of hassle - and even money

But I concede that it is difficult to know what will work for you - and trying to zoom in on the "perfect" setup is really not easy when you don't have much experience and don't know exactly what your vaping preferences are...


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

Of course the Reo Grand with Reomizer is the perfect mod for a farmer, but it is not a natural progression to go from a starter kit to a Reo, most vapers that end up with a Reo do other mods and RBAs first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fly (11/4/14)

So I got myself the MVP. Wow! What a step up from my starter kit. Very happy will keep you updated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/4/14)

All the best @Fly, enjoy the kit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

Happy days! Nice setup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

